
Ever got laughed at because of your idea?  - jamongkad

======
domp
I've never got laughed at but I've had a lot of people tell me what I should
do with my idea. I think the most frustrating part is when someone obviously
doesn't understand what you're trying to do and proposes another route that is
just bad. I think with any new concept people are very rarely capable of
seeing another alternative outside of the way it's always been done. Any
laughs I'd just shrug off as just them not understanding.

~~~
jamongkad
True that, it's good to know there's a community of like minded people here
that share the joys and frustrations of seeing the other end of the pond.

------
jamongkad
I did apparently....dunno if it's the environment (Philippines) and my
professor (who claims to be a actual "practioner") states that only fools
would use my product :D

~~~
countavdhesh
hey..it always happens and with everyone at early stage..this does not means
your idea is bad..

~~~
jamongkad
I suppose so, I guess the key to handling people is to lowered expectations?
any thoughts on this?

------
zaidf
LOL! Trust me, if you can get 1% of this world's fools to use your product,
you have a hit.

